# Wifi router purchase advice...pls urgent (as amazon is giving good discount)



## nd4spd (Oct 4, 2016)

Dear all,

I want to buy a wifi router for following need:
1) using net upto 15 Mbps speed over my phone and other devices i may buy later like TV, tablet, PC
2) I want to make my router a wifi storage hub by connecting a portable harddisk, preferably through USB 3.0.
3) to securely access the content of my portable harddisk through net from any place, when i am out of town. (like cloud storage)
4) i want to play 4K movies/videos stored in my portable harddisk and through netflix or youtube directly to smart TV.
5) (if possible) has dedicated download manager for downloading .BT or .ed2k file even without PC turned on.

feature i am looking into:
1) It should be future proof with 802.11ac standard.
2) has good and easy-to-use setup and monitoring software, which can be done through mobile also.
3) has guest mode.
4) QoS
5) beamforming
6) MiMO
7) should have 2 USB port, one 3.o and another 2.0
8) DLNA certified for easy media streaming
9) good speed processor, which will give jitters free gaming experience.
10) real life speed/ throughput, (i will really appreciate if some one with similar requirement and already using a router to do so will share his experience)

Also can anybody tell whether any smart TV is available i market which supports 802.11ac standard. I tried searching in manufacturers website, but they don't specify the wifi standard compliance of their tv's.

My budget : Initially i thought to go maximum upto 5000 Rs, but when I came across a sudden price drop for 30mins on Netgear R7000, I have booked it in 11190. But now I am thinking whether it is a good decision or not. if any router costing lesser then this will suffice my requirement, i would be happy to buy it.

presently i don't own a 802.11ac device, my mobile supports upto 802.11n, but i future i will buy wifi ac tablet or mobile.

please give your valuable advice, as soon as you can.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 4, 2016)

nd4spd said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I want to buy a wifi router for following need:
> 1) using net upto 15 Mbps speed over my phone and other devices i may buy later like TV, tablet, PC
> ...



Dude that R7000 is crap unless you are gaming.

I suggest Ubiquiti Unfi Ac lite - industry standard - excellent build quality and way cheaper that R7000

It's a commercial solution but if you have a large or medium home (above 3000 sq.ft) go for it.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nd4spd (Oct 5, 2016)

thanks kunalgujarathi,
R u from gujarat, i am from baroda. do u know any retailer here for your suggested device:

i have checked the price of Ubuquiti Unfi Ac lite in amazon, it shows two options with vast variation in their price
1) 2.4GHz/5GHz, 867Mbit, 122m&quot;1x 10/100/1000, 24V Passiv PoE - Buy 2.4GHz/5GHz, 867Mbit, 122m&quot;1x 10/100/1000, 24V Passiv PoE Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i   -  8099 Rs.
2) Ubiquiti Networks UniFi AP Enterprise WiFi System (UAP-AC-LITE-5-US) - Buy Ubiquiti Networks UniFi AP Enterprise WiFi System (UAP-AC-LITE-5-US) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i   -  44401 Rs.

my house area is 2000 sq.ft.

but i like gaming and want to enjoy it on any led TV capable of wifi streaming.

what is this access point, i am confused with this access point and router terms, pls help.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 5, 2016)

nd4spd said:


> thanks kunalgujarathi,
> R u from gujarat, i am from baroda. do u know any retailer here for your suggested device:
> 
> i have checked the price of Ubuquiti Unfi Ac lite in amazon, it shows two options with vast variation in their price
> ...



Sorry not from Gujarat.
 Actually you will have to check with brick and mortar store.

You can get this model easily for near 6.5 to 7k

There are two models
-Ac lite
-Ac lr

Check online portals like sulekha/justdial for Ubiquiti dealers.

Assuming you have a 2000 SF single storey house this is more than sufficient.Remember you have to mount it in the centre of house.

Alternatively you can also ask official Ubiquiti resellers in India for Baroda contact.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nd4spd (Oct 5, 2016)

Ok kunal, I got it.
I did some googling about what is wireless access point and what is its difference with wireless router.
for that, i feel like, i need a router instead of a access point.

(the product u have suggested look so great, that i am attracted toward buying it.) but my needs is stopping me to think from my heart.

actually i might need one or two Ethernet port also, suppose if , i didn't get any 802.11ac compliant TV in the market ,i might have to rely on the wired connection to give it, access to network.

please share ur opinion about wireless router, i myself have shortlisted some of them:- ( i am not very techie in this wireless stuff, so i don't know completely whether they will serve my purpose as i desired, this is why i need your highly techie advice)

1) ASUS RT-AC55UHP - 8700 rs
2) ASUS RT-AC68U - 12500 rs
3) Netgear R7000 - 11190 rs
if any other you can suggest that will be great.

please help today is last day of sale (as i will also get 15% cashback upto rs 1500).


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 5, 2016)

nd4spd said:


> Ok kunal, I got it.
> I did some googling about what is wireless access point and what is its difference with wireless router.
> for that, i feel like, i need a router instead of a access point.
> 
> ...



So if you are keen asking I would say go with R7000 but keep an eye you might get cheaper.

I bought R7000 last diwali for ₹5000 in Flipkart sale.
After I swapped my crap connection with Jiofi I couldn't use R7000 as a Repeater anymore.You kind of have to flash the firmware.

One thing great about R7000 is through the period of 3 yrs if any product fails you get direct replacement.

I currently placed order for Mi Router 3 Ac for 2k through Gearbest.

I think it will suffice me and can easily act as hotspot plus UI is clean so that's a win for me.

My advice -
*R7000 if you can afford and if you are using serious bandwidth between your devices or can gaming 
*Ubiquiti Unfi if you want a solid build good range and piece of mind
*Mi router 3 if you want a decent Ac router with Good range.

For Range -
Unfi>>R7000=Mi router 3



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nd4spd (Oct 5, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> So if you are keen asking I would say go with R7000 but keep an eye you might get cheaper.
> 
> I bought R7000 last diwali for ₹5000 in Flipkart sale.
> After I swapped my crap connection with Jiofi I couldn't use R7000 as a Repeater anymore.You kind of have to flash the firmware.
> ...



wow,
only 5000,
i am at loss then.
however, did u face any issue with R7000, please tell me.
i am doing some online research for it, and got that some of its firmware upgrade are buggy, but atleast huge online community is there to hear and reply about it. 
but i don't want to get into trouble after buying it. (actually its about to reach to me, maybe today evening or tomorrow morning, sometimes fast delivery is also not so good ;P)
I want peace of mind.

did u have any impression about ASUS middle order routers like AC55UHP or (one similar to R7000) the AC68U


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 6, 2016)

nd4spd said:


> wow,
> only 5000,
> i am at loss then.
> however, did u face any issue with R7000, please tell me.
> ...



Yes firmware is buggy.
R7000 was at my home and was used mainly by parents and siblings so no issues.Didn't care to upgrade/flash.

xwrt - performance 
Ddwrt- features

No idea about Asus routers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

